# 620 PTO clutch oli



## Allisdriver (Apr 25, 2020)

I am preparing to put new clutch disks in the PTO clutch on my 620. My (60 years old) owner manual says 10W oil in clutch housing, but that is not easy to come by where I am. Do any of you John Deere people have a better suggestion for refilling the housing when I am done?? Transmission/hydraulic oil ?? Thanks for any thoughts...Dan


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.machinerylubrication.com/Read/29715/hydraulic-engine-oils
Something to read.


----------

